# Fluke Clamp on meter. 324 or 325?



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I use my 724 back for process work. Not rated for anything over 50v. 

I use the 87 and flexi ct for other measurements. The only problem is getting a CT that meets the needs of that job. I have an old :LEM which reads 30-300-3000amps which I use a lot.
I have some flukes same style but they are 1000 amps and do read much under 20 amps.

I find that flexi's are easier to get into tight places over hard shell.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

evenpar72 said:


> I currently have a Fluke 789 Process meter as I am a Red Seal Instrument Tech. and it comes in handy for that line of work. But I am also a 3rd year electrician. Ran into a problem the other day on a Blower motor tripping the overloads and had to borrow a journeymans clamp on Amp meter.
> 
> My main question is, which Fluke Amp meter should I purchase 324 or 325? Or should I purchase an accessory that is a clamp on to measure amps? I may just go with the Fluke 324 and use that as my main meter and leave the 789 for special troubleshooting.
> 
> ...


there was a thread on which meter several months ago that included many many recommendations and reasons for which one
do a search


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a 325...the big addon for the 325 is hertz readings and higher ohm readings.....if you trouble shoot motor drives or do Fire alarm work these features are nice.


----------

